# Council Axes?



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 28, 2012)

Anybody here use the USA made Council tools? I am most curious about the velvicut (Higher end) axes. i am looking for a high quality felling axe but dont want to spend the money unless they are nice.

thanks for any info


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Define felling axe please.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry what i meant to say was forestry axe. something i can pound plastic wedges, chop out a pinched saw, light limbing stuff like that. I have been using crappy 20$ camp axes for years i just want to get something nice.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 28, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Check out Ox-Head axes. Nice, German made, and a bit easier on the wallet than the Velvicut.



I will check them out thanks. have you used either brands?

The Velvicut hudsonbay is 106$+ shipping from baileys right now


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Call Maddsen's and ask for a Council axe for pounding wedges. Sometimes they are called a rafting axe though that is not truly accurate. You will have to decide the weight and handle length that suits you. Most people will prefer a 4lb or 5lb axe on a 28" handle. A quality axe for driving plastic wedges will have a large flat poll. The quality of the axe steel means nothing when it comes to pounding wedges so stay away from the hyper-expensive Swedish axes.

BTW I would stay away from Truper axes. Mexican garbage.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like you would be interested in the Fiskars axes.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't be skurred of picking up an old Kelly either


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Don't be skurred of picking up an old Kelly either



Nope. The most important feature for a wedge pounding axe is a large flat poll, not its chopping ability. Now if the OP was looking for a falling axe your advice would be fine. BTW the brand was True Temper, they were made at the Kelly Works.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks fellas i will check them all out. I am still on the fence. I will call madsens and see what they have to offer. i am not a pro faller so the axe will get used for many many different things but i want high quality


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> thanks fellas i will check them all out. I am still on the fence. I will call madsens and see what they have to offer. i am not a pro faller so the axe will get used for many many different things but i want high quality



The difference in price is not that great. Best of luck.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 28, 2012)

Starting to sound like i am looking for 2 different axes. 1 for pounding wedges and 2 for chopping


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Starting to sound like i am looking for 2 different axes. 1 for pounding wedges and 2 for chopping



Absolutely. A 4 or 5lb axe is a big axe. Normally that big axe head needs a long handle but that doesn't work pounding wedges. Hey, axes are alot cheaper than saws!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 28, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Absolutely. A 4 or 5lb axe is a big axe. Normally that big axe head needs a long handle but that doesn't work pounding wedges. Hey, axes are alot cheaper than saws!



lol yeah. My wife asked why the hell i would need a good axe when i have so many saws.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> lol yeah. My wife asked why the hell i would need a good axe when i have so many saws.



Uh-oh.

An axe is part of your basic safety and falling gear. Yup.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

Also, if you're cutting on government ground an ax is part of the required equipment.

LOL...tell the wife a bunch of grouchy old loggers on AS told you that.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite of my axes is a Plumb 4-lb Jeep axe from ~1942. I have it on a 28" handle. Just right for pounding wedges and bumping knots. Cost a couple bucks as a rusty hulk at a second-hand store. A few minutes on a wire wheel, a new handle, and a half-hour of filing the profile back into shape and it's as good as new.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 28, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Nope. The most important feature for a wedge pounding axe is a large flat poll, not its chopping ability. Now if the OP was looking for a falling axe your advice would be fine. BTW the brand was True Temper, they were made at the Kelly Works.



LOL, Kelly Perfects and Champions don't have a large poll? pfft
sure thing Tex


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 29, 2012)

They are good enough that I have several 5 pounders floating around. 

They are heavy for their weight, swing very well and hit hard. What ever you get let the axe do the work not let the axe work you. I have a few 4 pounders also that people have given me because they were to heavy to carry all day, poor babies. I like a 28" strait handle, I do though go back and forth between the scabbard and just tucking it in my belt. If you use a scabbard get a 28 or it will be hitting your hat brim all day and you will make it short quickly.



Owl


----------



## Flintknapper (Apr 19, 2015)

Old thread I know, but Stihl has a Universal Forestry Axe that has a really good balance to it. The handle is well thought out; the shape of it is ergonomically pleasing. It is not a ‘Top End’ axe in terms of quality (if you are an Axe Snob), but a very serviceable tool nonetheless.

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/hand-tools/axes/woodforestaxe/

Good for driving wedges, removing small limbs, busting out face cuts, light splitting, etc…

I have many other axes….but the ‘feel’ of this one (when I picked it up in the store) was so good…it immediately convinced me to take it home. I have really enjoyed it.








Be sure to get some type of scabbard for it. It is pretty sharp right from the factory, but a little time spent with a stone, will have it dangerously sharp! You’ll want to have that edge covered for certain.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm glad you like your new axe and I hope it does what you need it to. I don't like it. It is way too light to drive wedges at less that three pounds. The handle has been ground flat to aid in shipping but now there is no swell on the sides of the handle. Typically Stihl rebrands junk axes from Sweden, Germany, or China. I have used their Swedish and Chinese axes and the steel was terrible.

If this is going to be your wedge axe you may want to reconsider having the edge razor sharp. I realize you have a scabbard but most fallers prefer a slightly dull edge for swamping that holds up better than a sharp edge. None the less Stihl axes don't cost much and any axe is better than no axe.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 20, 2015)

2dogs said:


> If this is going to be your wedge axe you may want to reconsider having the edge razor sharp. I realize you have a scabbard but most fallers prefer a slightly dull edge for swamping that holds up better than a sharp edge.



Most of the fallers I know would agree with you. A duller edge is also a lot less likely to slice you open if you fall on it. If it's sharp enough to chop myself out of a bind it's fine with me.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2015)

There's a 4-lb GB Stroax for sale on eBay right now with a BIN of $159. Whoah.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't deal with trees anything like huge west coast conifers, so the 3.5 lb Council Tool "Jersey pattern" axe I got from Bailey's a year+ back for $25 (now going for $50) works great for me. I use it for driving 5-8" wedges for bucking, and light limbing.

Apparently Council Tool now makes utilitarian tools like that axe and bucks-up heirloom axes. Choice is good.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2015)

Finding a decent straight handle is almost impossible. I spent a whole day awhile back digging through handle barrels in several stores and found two.
It's also hard to find an axe with a good flat head with enough striking surface to make up for my hit and miss axe technique. I usually have my favorite blacksmith add a little to the head and then grind it back down.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 21, 2015)

i all ways thought you could get a good handle easier there...........fortunately a good friend sent me a nice rafting axe. handle........like you i rummaged through till i found one acceptable, then cut it off at 26"


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 21, 2015)

CTYank said:


> I don't deal with trees anything like huge west coast conifers, so the 3.5 lb Council Tool "Jersey pattern" axe I got from Bailey's a year+ back for $25 (now going for $50) works great for me. I use it for driving 5-8" wedges for bucking, and light limbing.
> 
> Apparently Council Tool now makes utilitarian tools like that axe and bucks-up heirloom axes. Choice is good.



Nothing wrong with that setup. I'm into axe restoration and I find it best to match whatever haft to whatever head I feel like. 

Here you can see my 3lbs. Collins with 26" handle I refinished, leaning by the fence. Crappy pear tree I cut today.


----------

